# Alternative to buying the infant insert for Ergo Carrier?



## iOliver (Aug 18, 2010)

Instead of spending the 35$ or so dollars that our local baby boutique sells the infant insert for, and only using it for a few months, is there an alternative to buying one? Will a folded up blanket or something of the sorts?
Thanks!


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, it can be helpful. The idea is you want to mimic how you'd hold your baby or how you'd position your baby in a sling. There are lots of ideas on The Ergo Lady (a website).


----------



## feminist~mama (Mar 6, 2002)

Amazon has it for $25. I've tried alternatives and haven't liked any of them- including the old-style insert.

Of course, I haven't tried the heart-to-heart insert either. Lol.


----------



## sunflower.mama (Apr 14, 2008)

No ideas but I am so tickled because I came over to this forum to search for EXACTLY the same thing and this was the first thread!


----------

